# Hamburg show end of April



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

Figure I would start this now. Who on here will be vending. Who will be going.
Walt


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

pa.walt said:


> Figure I would start this now. Who on here will be vending. Who will be going.
> Walt


I hope to go.... Schedule looks promising so far.

George


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll be there in some sort of capacity....vendor, passenger, delivery boy


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be vending.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I know this is a long shot, but I'm sure if someone is willing, we can work out some sort of deal ( some cash, free tags, etc... )
I'm not able to go this time though, so I'd have to mail the tag display to you.

I'd like to see if someone is willing to have a small display of my viv tags on their table. The display would just be a few tags, and a holder for some buisness cards. I'd try to make it no larger than 8in long and 5 in high.
If anyone is interested please message me.

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

dreamcatcer98 said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I'm sure if someone is willing, we can work out some sort of deal ( some cash, free tags, etc... )
> I'm not able to go this time though, so I'd have to mail the tag display to you.
> 
> I'd like to see if someone is willing to have a small display of my viv tags on their table. The display would just be a few tags, and a holder for some buisness cards. I'd try to make it no larger than 8in long and 5 in high.
> ...


Kim
I'd be happy to make space for them and if you can get them to me by Sunday I can take them to white plains too.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

That would be great! Sending you a PM!


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Have a proven female BL Vent

3 tarlton intermedius, looks like a 1.2 but still not positive. 


Let me know and I can drive by and drop them off.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll be vending there. Any special request let me know.

Ron


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be vending:
4 kinds of axolotls 10.00 - 20.00 ea.
adult ribbed newts 40.00
fruit flies, bean beetles, giant canyon isopods, and orange isopods 8.00
salmon pellets 8.00
water hyacinth 2.00
Japanese trapdoor pond snails 1.00
plant cuttings 3.00
I'll be wholesaling axolotls and water hyacinth to vendors, pet stores, and caudata.org members. If this applies to you ask for the wholesale price.

I'm looking for carnivorous plants and small terrarium plants for some bottle garden projects I'm working on with my son's girlfriend. I'm also looking for cactus seed and small fan orchids.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I will be there.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be there.
gb auratus, leucs, azureus, cobalts, yellow galats, vittatus, Santa Isables, bl vents, flies, beetles, springs, supplements and supplies. Let me know if you would like me to reserve something for you. Check out www.frogsnthings.com for prices and pics.
Keith


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like I am going and can bring a few varadero froglets and a couple of leucs. PM me if you are interested.

George


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone bringing isopods or springtails? I need to load up as I have a number of froglets that I didn't expect.

Thanks!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

yomamafat said:


> Anyone bringing isopods or springtails? I need to load up as I have a number of froglets that I didn't expect.
> 
> Thanks!


I'll have a few types of each along with five fly variants.


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks! I'll be sure to stop by your booth!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I need three orange galacts. Please let me know what you might have available. 
Thanks


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be there . . .


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> I need three orange galacts. Please let me know what you might have available.
> Thanks


Also need a male citronella.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I will have:
two red/orange bastimentos
a couple of varadero ( and maybe some adults)
proven pair of orange lamasi
CV imitators (two bloodlines)
azureus (two bloodlines)
two subadult bakhuis
one call male almirante
yellow truncatus 

If anyone wants springtails I can bring them if you let me know in advance. I have all springtail species listed on my wesbite at:
E and K Best Buys

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm looking for tropical pink and white springtails and tropical dwarf white Isopods. Thanks!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

yomamafat said:


> I'm looking for tropical pink and white springtails and tropical dwarf white Isopods. Thanks!


I should have all three


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Is anyone going that lives in the NYC northern NJ area. I was hoping someone can pick up a frog at the show for me.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll be there and have leucomelas froglets, PM if interested. Will consider trades on them.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i just posted 3 sumersi adults in the classifieds - i can have someone meet if you want them tomorrow. 
look at my post in the classifieds if interested.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

JeremyHuff said:


> Also need a male citronella.


And I need a mature female! Jeremy.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll have a handful of E. anthonyi "Santa Isabella" froglets, a juvenile Coastal Carpet python, some Blood-Red Pied Corn snakes and a CA Motley Boa.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Vagabond324 said:


> And I need a mature female! Jeremy.


Let's talk tomorrow and I am sure we can work something out.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Always a great day when someone walks off with one of your frogs. Watch out for the thugs that come to the show late to steal! It must of been a non frogger cause they could of easly took a pumilio, but instead took a tinctorius from me. Im not too bent up over it. It just sucks cause whoever stole it will likely kill it.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

dartsami said:


> Always a great day when someone walks off with one of your frogs. Watch out for the thugs that come to the show late to steal! It must of been a non frogger cause they could of easly took a pumilio, but instead took a tinctorius from me. Im not too bent up over it. It just sucks cause whoever stole it will likely kill it.


Randy,

Nice chatting with you today, and sorry to hear of the loss. A shame, but there's always going to be some cretin looking to get something for nothing. You'll need to invest in some theft deterrent equipment, like a glass tank/lid or glass case. I did notice one vendor there that had his 16oz plastic containers strung together with fishing line, so the deterrent doesn't have to be expensive. I just hope the cretin doesn't return in July looking for a mate for the tinc...

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

radiata said:


> I did notice one vendor there that had his 16oz plastic containers strung together with fishing line, so the deterrent doesn't have to be expensive.Regards,
> Bob


Ha, that reminds me of the funniest thing I've ever seen at a show (and that's saying a lot considering). Someone tried to steel a container of darts from Regal Reptiles (the ones strung together by fishing line). When they tried to quicky swipe the container the entire table of frogs/reptiles came with them! Serves them right! Glad I was watching them suspiciously when they were at my table just prior. Maybe it was the bulging black garbage bag over their shoulder.

Laughs aside, Randy, it stinks to hear that. Hope you had a good day otherwise! Good seeing you all. All in all not a bad show, although no t-shirts of the day that I can mention on the board. Quote of the day: "There will be undercover NY officers in the building today". So??? we are in PA!!!
Keith


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

[ Quote of the day: "There will be undercover NY officers in the building today". So??? we are in PA!!!
Keith[/QUOTE]

Somebody tried to explain it to me. It had something to do with tax evasion or New York dealers having animals that are illegal in N.Y.. I would like to see it explained when I'm paying attention. It was no surprise to me that their were undercover officers there. I think their are undercover agents at most Hamburg show.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Michael Shrom said:


> [ Quote of the day: "There will be undercover NY officers in the building today". So??? we are in PA!!!
> Keith
> 
> Somebody tried to explain it to me. It had something to do with tax evasion or New York dealers having animals that are illegal in N.Y.. I would like to see it explained when I'm paying attention. It was no surprise to me that their were undercover officers there. I think their are undercover agents at most Hamburg show.


So, why aren't they at the White Plains Show busting vendors for not collecting/forwarding the sales tax?


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

radiata said:


> So, why aren't they at the White Plains Show busting vendors for not collecting/forwarding the sales tax?


They do monitor White Plains vendors. All vendors need a Sales tax number. N.Y. State has done sales estimates for vendors at White Plains in the past. If vendors at the White Plains show are not paying what the State estimates they should be N.Y. sends them a bill for the balance.

I'm not even sure the undercover people were working on sales tax stuff. In the past their have been sting operations involving Canada, N.Y., and Pa. That guy that is trying to do the under the table deal just might be a govt. agent. I am not paranoid because they really are out to get us. The best defense is to be above board with everything and don't get involved with that shady deal with your buddy.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Randy - that SUX! 

Yeah I had a guy walk up to me and ask if I knew where he could get some Indigo snakes . . . I just asked him if he was from New York . . . haha! He just looked at me weird and walked away . . .


----------

